
Show HN: Generate SVG patterns (without D3) - derhuerst
http://jannisr.de/svg-patterns/
======
jeanlucas
My first question was: why without D3, but to be honest it's pretty good and
simple :) you don't always need all D3 just for _some_ features. Nice work.

PS: the link for your github repo is kinda tricky to find at first :)

~~~
derhuerst
> My first question was: why without D3, but to be honest it's pretty good and
> simple :) you don't always need all D3 just for _some_ features.

Even for bigger projects, I prefer not to use D3. Coming from a data
journalism / data science background this may make sense, but from a web
programming perspective, D3 has a pretty weird way of create DOM nodes etc.

I prefer a straightforward solution: a function that gets data and returns
dom/virtual-dom.

> PS: the link for your github repo is kinda tricky to find at first :)

Will do something about it, thanks.

